# Marketing Calendar



## mcraatz (Jan 11, 2010)

We are just starting out in the screen printing and embroidery business and I began to work on a marketing calendar. I wanted to do one more so to keep me on track with who I wanted to go after for customers and when I should be meeting with these customers. I was wondering how many others are doing marketing calendars and how they have worked out?

Michael


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I've never heard anyone refer to it that way but the idea of keeping a marketing schedule is a great way to put your marketing plan into action and judge whether it works. I don't market locally any more other than local seo but I try to maintain a weekly online goal schedule although I don't always adhere to it during busy times. Sticking to a schedule has definitely improved our SER's (search engine rankings) and thus increased business although I also feel that its necessary to take a break occasionally to rejuvenate and give yourself a chance to get a fresh perspective, see how buying trends have changed and look around to see what other people are doing.


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

SunEmbroidery said:


> I've never heard anyone refer to it that way but the idea of keeping a marketing schedule is a great way to put your marketing plan into action and judge whether it works. I don't market locally any more other than local seo but I try to maintain a weekly online goal schedule although I don't always adhere to it during busy times. Sticking to a schedule has definitely improved our SER's (search engine rankings) and thus increased business although I also feel that its necessary to take a break occasionally to rejuvenate and give yourself a chance to get a fresh perspective, see how buying trends have changed and look around to see what other people are doing.


Sorry to go off track MC but would you say local SEO is a much better and effective in increasing ur SER in a short time? Thing is, we can maintain any part of UK sales but obviously to SEO for UK as a whole is expensive and resource draining. 

Would short runs of local SEO be a fast track option to get our rank up and increase traffic?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Raj, I haven't tried different types of SEO based on a schedule. I've just set goals as to how much time I spend on SEO. I don't know anything about buying habits in the UK but I can say there is a segment of people in the US who buy "locally" on the net meaning they prefer to purchase from a business in their own state rather than another state. Yes, this may reduce shipping cost and time but I've also had many customers comment on how they prefer to keep business (the exchange of money) in the same state. I don't know if people in the UK think that way but possibly that thinking could apply to any type of local jurisdiction such as a county.

If you haven't run across Occam's Razor by Avinash Kaushik Web Analytics Blog | Occam's Razor by Avinash Kaushik you might want to check it out. One subject he writes about is the importance of AB testing which could definitely be applied to your question about the affectiveness of local optimization. I haven't read too much about SEO and time scheduling except optimizing for holiday purchasing like a "free shipping" or "rush delivery" buying incentives.


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Jennifer, will definately go through the site, given the size of UK I don't think we value local businesses as much as we used to, especially with the increase in population buying online.

The way I see it is, if we target specific areas or counties as you mentioned, we build up brand awareness in each area and move on to the next once we know there's sufficient exposure and demand. As opposed to targeting on a nationwide scale.

It's like the saying goes "a class of 10 students will concentrate more than a class with 30".


----------

